# fat loss around belly



## sheen1983 (Dec 23, 2008)

hi there

i m doin exercise for about six months now

ma body shape is alright now

i have lost some weight

but the problem is some fat around ma belly

i feel my muscles under that fat

i have been doin cardio and crunches

but still worried about the fat around belly

somebody suggested use winstrol tablets for fats burning

and increase ur crunches time for the belly

i want soem more suggestions and help before starting them

pls let me know

thanx everyone


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

All the cunches in the world aren't going to help at this point...The prob is in your diet and lack of cardio...Post your current diet and routine and we will see if someone can help...Welcome to the board...Cheers...


----------



## Cron391 (Jan 28, 2009)

Ya it sucks you cant spot reduce. Fast from the stomach is usually the last to be burned, which sucks even more. So you have to Totally lower you body fat through cardio and proper diet. Try running right after you get up..burn fat quickly. And if you are trying to save muscle take plenty of Glutamine.

Everyone is born with "abs" you just cant see them due to fat over them. Point in being the really skinny kid your high school swim team who never touched a weight in his life but has the hawt and sexy abs...along with pencil arms and the weak chest.

..abs are overrated really,


----------



## tassos81 (Mar 9, 2009)

I have the same problem (not too much though) and from all the personal trainers and doctors I have asked they all said the same thing...Crunches just make your muscles stronger, you don't loose fat. Best (if not the only) way to loose fat is cardivascular exercise together with low carbs diet!!!


----------



## fit4agirl (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi

I am so having the same problem. I dont know if being female makes a difference but i would love to know how to lose this stubborn layer of fat over my abs!! x


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

well women suffer from high eostrogen this has a massive effect on fat around the middle and hips, one place to start is to look at your diet making sure you have a decent amount of protein(something that is lacking in most female diets) good complex carbs and essential fats combine this with weight training and cardio(more fat loss when combined) you will drop fat


----------



## fit4agirl (Mar 26, 2009)

thank you, that is really good advice. sorry to be extremely dopey but what are complex carbs??

Thank you x


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

complex carbs are

Oats

Sweet spuds

Rice

Wholemeal bread

Pasta

natural and whole meal varieties are better than bleached white....


----------



## fit4agirl (Mar 26, 2009)

brilliant,

you've been a legend!!

J x


----------



## tassos81 (Mar 9, 2009)

and they are "complex carbs" because they broke down to glucose more slowly than normal carbs, hence they provide you with a steady energy throughout the day.


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Just a small tip.You will need to get your overall body fat % down as you can't spot reduce


----------

